
Microsoft: No TCP/IP patches for you, XP - billpg
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9138007/Microsoft_No_TCP_IP_patches_for_you_XP
======
furyg3
... just in case anybody missed out on running Windows while on IRC in 1997.

